# North Georgia traditional Archery Club - March Shoot



## dutchman (Feb 21, 2011)

Jake Allen is far too modest to promote the shoot that he is hosting, so I'll do it for him.

Sunday March 6, 2011 is the date. I expect that start time will be whenever you get there and get signed in but 9:00 a.m. seems to be a popular time to begin the festivities. 

Shoot fees for first timers at our club are waived. Members pay $5 a head and non-members pay $10. Families shoot for $15, no matter how many folks you have in your family.

The shoots are always held on the club's leased property in Gainesville, GA. You can find the address and directions in the Gatherings and Shoots thread stuck to the top of forum. We are really pretty easy to find. We will have our signs improved soon and will be even easier to locate.

Lunch will be served by the lovely and talented Jake Allen, assisted I'm sure by the equally lovely and talented, not to mention effervescent, TNGirl. Lunch is a very reasonable $5 per person. Drinks are provided in the lunch fee as well.

So, come on out and join us, rain or shine, for a good shoot. We'll have 20 targets placed in a wooded setting at various distances for your shooting pleasure. We'll treat you so many ways you'll be sure to enjoy one of them. 

Y'all come see us...


----------



## crazyjigr (Feb 21, 2011)

Last month was great can't wait !


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 22, 2011)

Gene, you hit the nail right on the head....JakeAllen is lovely and talented for sure!!!!! Not so sure about me....but I'll lay claim to the effervescent part!!!!
BTW I'm cooking up a big pot of my homemade brunswick stew (mmmmmmm it's lip smacking good!)and will have crusty bread along with it, and I suspect a peach cobbler in the dutch oven. I believe, JakeAllen decided on hotdogs with all the trimmings to go along for the ones who don't like my stew


----------



## yamapup (Feb 22, 2011)

Dang, I gotta make this shoot. I miss having to hunt for my arrows. Pup


----------



## dutchman (Feb 23, 2011)

yamapup said:


> Dang, I gotta make this shoot. I miss having to hunt for my arrows. Pup



Good thing about shooting with us, you'd have plenty of help with your looking...


----------



## dutchman (Feb 27, 2011)

One week from today...


----------



## BkBigkid (Feb 27, 2011)

Cant Wait, 
Always a good Shoot even if the Weather is not looking good this time


----------



## 308-MIKE (Feb 28, 2011)

i'll be there.


----------



## crazyjigr (Feb 28, 2011)

Could you post the address for those who don't know where it is.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 28, 2011)

dutchman said:


> You can find the address and directions in the Gatherings and Shoots thread stuck to the top of forum.



ADDRESS: 2295 Lee Land Rd Gainesville, GA 30507

Take I 985 North to Exit 20 - CANDLER Rd. Turn Right. Follow Candler Rd East past the Hall County Landfill on the left and Atlas Cold Storage on the right. Keep going a little further until you get to LEELAND RD on the Right. You will see our big NGT sign. Turn Right and follow LEE LAND Rd until it forks under the cell tower and large powerline. We are there on the left. Look left and BACK! Someone stole our sign that was under the little shelter at the roadside. There is a sign but it is hard to see until you have passed it. If you go under the large powerline, you have gone too far! Look back to the left and you will see it by the gate.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 1, 2011)

Coming up this weekend!

If fact, set up is Saturday morning. We have a good time, almost as
much fun as the Sunday shoot. Get started about 8 and Roger B is bringing his 4 wheeler. 
We will set 20 targets and this will take maybe 2 hours tops. 
Then shoot the course a time or two for fine
tuning. 
"Extra hands make complex tasks simple, and quick".

I am looking forward to this weekend!


----------



## pine nut (Mar 1, 2011)

dutchman said:


> ADDRESS: 2295 Lee Land Rd Gainesville, GA 30507
> 
> Take I 985 North to Exit 20 - CANDLER Rd. Turn Right. Follow Candler Rd East past the Hall County Landfill on the left and Atlas Cold Storage on the right. Keep going a little further until you get to LEELAND RD on the Right. You will see our big NGT sign. Turn Right and follow LEE LAND Rd until it forks under the cell tower and large powerline. We are there on the left. Look left and BACK! Someone stole our sign that was under the little shelter at the roadside. There is a sign but it is hard to see until you have passed it. If you go under the large powerline, you have gone too far! Look back to the left and you will see it by the gate.



Gene there is a white sign under the little shelter at the turn that says NGTA with and arrow under it.  The sign has black letters!  It has been there for two years.  I guess I should have made it bigger letters?  LOL !


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 1, 2011)

talked to Charlie tonight and he's coming along with me and Jeff Sat for set-up. Hope the weather is good for us.....and can't wait to shoot with everybody!!!!! And it's wonderful that Dan is going to handle the AM devotion Sunday morning!!! What an amazing club!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 2, 2011)

pine nut said:


> Gene there is a white sign under the little shelter at the turn that says NGTA with and arrow under it.  The sign has black letters!  It has been there for two years.  I guess I should have made it bigger letters?  LOL !



Bill, I copied and pasted the directions from the Sticky Thread up top there entitled Traditional Shoot and Gatherings. To tell you the truth, I didn't even read the directions.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 2, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> Gene, you hit the nail right on the head....JakeAllen is lovely and talented for sure!!!!! Not so sure about me....but I'll lay claim to the effervescent part!!!!
> :



Yes Jake Allen is lovely.....Effervescent, yeah, that's a word but why not just say "fizzy"?   

I guess I'll be sitting out just one more shoot before I can make my 2011 debut.


----------



## Tukfish (Mar 2, 2011)

Really enjoy shootin with you guys but its busy season at the nursery. See you in a couple of months. Will somebody please shoot the skunk an extra time for me.


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Mar 3, 2011)

Dennis called me and asked if I would do a demo of some sort Sunday--in addition to dOing the devotional--so I thought I would bring my string jig and show hOw I make a Flemish string.  The devOtional will be about 9 AM and the string demo will start after lunch sometime.  I will set up a table somewhere, and if you are interested, stop by.  I need to make a few more strings for the bows I will be selling at the state shoot in two weeks.  See you Sunday!
Dan


----------



## crazyjigr (Mar 3, 2011)

Dirty44Dan said:


> Dennis called me and asked if I would do a demo of some sort Sunday--in addition to dOing the devotional--so I thought I would bring my string jig and show hOw I make a Flemish string.  The devOtional will be about 9 AM and the string demo will start after lunch sometime.  I will set up a table somewhere, and if you are interested, stop by.  I need to make a few more strings for the bows I will be selling at the state shoot in two weeks.  See you Sunday!
> Dan



I noticed today when practicing today my string is showing some wear in one of the loops. Q- could I pay you to make me one?


----------



## BkBigkid (Mar 3, 2011)

Dirty44Dan said:


> Dennis called me and asked if I would do a demo of some sort Sunday--in addition to dOing the devotional--so I thought I would bring my string jig and show hOw I make a Flemish string.  The devOtional will be about 9 AM and the string demo will start after lunch sometime.  I will set up a table somewhere, and if you are interested, stop by.  I need to make a few more strings for the bows I will be selling at the state shoot in two weeks.  See you Sunday!
> Dan



Thanks Dan Count me in for the string class, 



> crazyjigr 	 		 		<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset;">
> </td></tr></tbody></table>
> I noticed today when practicing today my string is showing some wear in one of the loops. Q- could I pay you to make me one?



What String length do you Need I may Have a extra one laying around as a back up.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you Dan!

Folks, we will be shooting, sunshine, cloudy, or rain.
Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## RogerB (Mar 4, 2011)

The wheeler is loaded and ready, see you around 8.


----------



## pine nut (Mar 4, 2011)

Anybody meeting for breakfast at Loretta's?  I will be there 7:15.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 5, 2011)

Course is ready to shoot!
It is muddy, please bring your muck boots.
21 targets, set for fun.
Looking forward to seeing a good bit of you all tomorrow. 

Good day. Thanks Roger, Dave, Bill, Charlie, Gordie, and of
course, Miss Tomi. We had a blast.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 6, 2011)

Y'all come. This rain is supposed to move out later in the morning and it's supposed to be sunny later.

See everyone after church lets out...


----------



## BkBigkid (Mar 6, 2011)

delayed my start but still headed up there, 
see you later.


----------



## Wade95 (Mar 6, 2011)

Pics would b great. Sitting here in the Tampa Bay area wishing i was 8 or so hours north.


----------



## crazyjigr (Mar 6, 2011)

Me and my boy had a great time thank ya'll for all you do. See ya next month


----------



## Al33 (Mar 6, 2011)

Another great NGTA shoot! I had a wonderful time. Thanks 308Mike for the ride!!!

My pic's from today:

1st pic: Dennis, Ms Dorothy, and Ms Jackie

2nd pic: Ms Tomi (TNGIRL)

3rd - D.D. Quillian

4th - Gene, Roger, Tomi, Jeff, and Bill

5th - DD Quillian and his buddy Rick


----------



## Al33 (Mar 6, 2011)

Next we have:

1st pic: 308Mike, Roger, and Jerry Haney

2nd - general

3rd - first timer Andre formerly from S. Africa

4th - Andre, Cheyenne (Rare breed), and Donnie Kinnard

5th - Andre takes aim at the wolf


----------



## Al33 (Mar 6, 2011)

More:

1st - 308 Mike's turn at the wolf

2nd & 3rd - Donnie's turn

4th & 5th - Bill's turn (pine nut)


----------



## Al33 (Mar 6, 2011)

Last ones of several group shots ending with Dirty Dan Spiers demonstrating the string making.

Thanks Dan for the wonderful devotional this morning. Well done sir!!!


----------



## WildWillie (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks like y'all had a blast,hate I had to miss it.


----------



## BkBigkid (Mar 6, 2011)

We had a great time, 

Dan thanks for the string making lesson, I learned a few more thricks just watching you. Thanks a Bunch. 

I going to try to Improve on your String Board. A few slight changes are in order.


----------



## John V. (Mar 7, 2011)

We had a great time. Thanks to Jeff and Tomi for the great lunch. Also thanks to Dan for his string demo.

Looking forward to next month.


----------



## dpoole (Mar 7, 2011)

another great shoot keep it up yall are doing something right !!


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the great pictures Al!!!!! It's really nice when you bring your camera too....we don't always see everything in the same way, so it's cool to get to see what you did too!!!
That was a busy weekend filled with alot of shooting, laughter and rain!!!!! We had a fun time setting up targets even tho we did get wet and muddy!!!! It faired off just fine by Sunday..... Thanks to Jeff for all the planning and checking and care you take in everything you do!!!!
Thanks to Dan for the very appropriate morning devo......that was a real good story and prayer!!! and for setting up the string making tent of many colors!!!!!
I'll post a few myself....cause YOU KNOW my camera wasn't far away....





Dan's devotion that morning.




a bunch just about to head out on the course!!!




Father and son taking aim!!!!!!




JakeAllen, our host for March.....talking the trade with Brian!!!!




Jackie Baird, Dorothy Anglin and Dennis Rice talking around a very popluar fireplace today!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 7, 2011)

another bunch, mostly groups......




















Here is Nathan Sharrin and his girlfriend Sarah, their first time here shooting.....seemed to have a blast!!! Nice couple of young folks for sure!!!




Sarah did just fine for a beginner!!!!!




Roger, Jeff and I enjoying some shots on the turkey!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's the last few, some are really kinda comical tho.....




A fine fine line-up of shooters.....can you pick out Gordie grinning at me??!!!!




Just doing our best to mess up a "dutchman" shot....course we didn't, he 10-ringed it and ZONED us out....
even Bill blowing in his ear didn't unnerve him!!!!!




Hear no evil, See no evil and Speak no evil.....Our Motto!!!!!




A fine day, spent with fine people in a lovely North Georgia setting........come shoot with the NGT archers when you can!!!!


----------



## SOS (Mar 7, 2011)

But we all know your motto ain't, "Hear no bull , See no bull and, especially, speak no bull!"  And the way some of you shoot....miss the bull!

And the thought of Bill blowing in someone's ear unerves me from a 120 miles away....


----------



## Gordief (Mar 7, 2011)

how about that line of left-handed shooters,
bet we can't do that again.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 7, 2011)

looks like you had another great shoot!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 7, 2011)

I enjoyed the shoot very much. Thanks to Jake for hosting and to TNGirl for assisting him. My thanks also go to all those who set the course up in the rain and took it down in the mud. You folks make it possible for many others to enjoy themselves each month and I appreciate it.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 8, 2011)

What a wonderful day! 

Thanks to all the good folks who spent their day on the course, in the mud, and having a good time. 
That is what makes our club, we like to have fun.

Dan's devotion was awesome, thanks for that and your
string making demo. You sure know how to draw a crowd.

Thanks again to all for help setting up, with the facilities
and taking the targets down and putting them in the trailer.

Many hands makes these things easy.

Al, Tomi, mighty fine pictures, thanks! 

Good times, and fine memories.


----------

